# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  طريقة  شراء   كريديت من السرفر

## unlock-instant

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله
  نظرا لكثرة الاسئلة عن كيفية شراء الكريديت من السرفر 
اولا يجب عليك التسجيل على السرفر
طريقة الشراء سهلة جدا 
ثمن واحد كريديت  12 دراهم
يعني بامكانك شراء 100 كريديت بـ 1200  درهم 
يمكنك شراء اي مبلغ تريد ابتداء من 100 كريديت  ----------------------------------------------------------------------   أرسل المبلغ الذي تريده على رقم احد الحسابات التالية     Wafacash (No : 6048 5111 0037 1688   BMCE Bank (No :  0111210001200000998089    --------------------------------------------------------
ثم ارسل اثبات الدفع من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]وهذه صورة توضح طريقة مراسلتنا من السيرفر
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  او اتصل على  *fix  :+ (212) 5 37 74 57 99/ +212537745608*  *gsm france : +33683063728*  *gsm maroc : +212667926000*  * MSN  : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Gmail  : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *skype :    unlock-instant*   *Sonork : 100.1637530*   ---------------------------------------------   آسف على الاطالة تحاتي لكم

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد

----------


## alaa_day

مشكور اخي خالد على التوضيح

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اخي عندي استفسار في مايخص كريديت هل كل هاتف يفتح يعدد معين من كريديت او ثمن واحد وشكرا موضوع قيم وفي المستوى

----------


## xmaroc

> السلام عليكم اخي عندي استفسار في مايخص كريديت هل كل هاتف يفتح يعدد معين من كريديت او ثمن واحد وشكرا موضوع قيم وفي المستوى

  
السلام اخي كل هاتف وثمن فك شفرته كل ما عليك الدخول ل سرفر ومعرفة الاثمنة ومرحبا بك

----------


## yasine

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## xpeed

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## elgali

merci pour l info

----------


## bigsatt

Choukran khouya

----------


## saimne

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## abdou19

بارك الله فيك اخي...

----------


## bacca22

مشكور اخي خالد على التوضيح

----------


## azizou99

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## henryleader

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## yassinovio

بارك الله فيك

----------


## simen222

that s very good

----------


## ouleya

اذا لم اكن متواجدا في المغرب هل يكنني الدفع باي وسيلة اخرى

----------


## unlock-instant

> اذا لم اكن متواجدا في المغرب هل يكنني الدفع باي وسيلة اخرى

 اجل اخي 
بايبال او نعطيك رقم حساب في اسبانيا او فرنسا تدفع فيه او يدفع لك اي احد من اقربائك

----------


## feloner

مشكور اخي الفاضل  
اود اولا ان اعرف  جهازي هل  ممكن فتحه رسمي  
هدا ايمي بتاعو ان كان سوف اتصل بكم ان شاء الله  
012430003142945

----------


## alaa_day

> مشكور اخي الفاضل  
> اود اولا ان اعرف  جهازي هل  ممكن فتحه رسمي  
> هدا ايمي بتاعو ان كان سوف اتصل بكم ان شاء الله  
> 012430003142945

 مرحبا اخي 
اولا يجب عليك معرفة الشبكة المقفول عليها عن طريق الشيك.

----------


## feloner

> مرحبا اخي 
> اولا يجب عليك معرفة الشبكة المقفول عليها عن طريق الشيك.

  151     Liechtenstein  Orange  2950211         152      Liechtenstein    swisco  2950111    
طلع لي Liechtenstein  مين بحتت وجدت هدين الاختيارين  
يعني هل ممكن او لا

----------


## laarich0067

merci bq pour le service

----------

